# Anyway to play Warcraft 2 on an intel mac?



## MrSasquatch (Jul 17, 2006)

I just found it after years and it says it's for Mac and Windows but when I put it in it isn't supported by the system. Is there anything I can do to get it on the computer?


----------



## Damrod (Jul 18, 2006)

Hm? Do you mean that the installer does not run, or that the program does not run after install?


----------



## MrSasquatch (Jul 18, 2006)

It says the system can't support it. Is there anything to do so it will run on the system?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Check to see if there is a patch for running WoW on intel based macs.  Or, ironically, pickup bootcamp or parallels and run it under windows.

I did a bit of diggin on the web... it seems that an intel version is available - first Google blush:
http://www.tuaw.com/2006/02/07/is-world-of-warcraft-now-intel-mac-compatible/


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't try to run it in Parallels. Parallels generally isn't good for games. Most games choke even on trying to "see" the CD when running the game. Windows can't access the CD-drive directly (hardware access), so the anti-piracy CD-test for most games fail there. And then there's the emulated graphics in Parallels, which wouldn't make it much fun, anyway. But I guess the problem's solved, anyway.


----------



## Damrod (Jul 18, 2006)

Folks, you misread the guys post.  He's not talking about World of Warcraft, he talks about *Warcraft 2*.



MrSasquatch said:


> I just found it after years and it says it's for Mac and Windows but when I put it in it isn't supported by the system. Is there anything I can do to get it on the computer?



What system do you want to run it on, an Intel Mac or PPC Mac, and on what OS version?

I once read about a small emulator software, called Q or something like that. If you could get hold of a OS 9 image and get the emulator to run, you might get it working (Which reminds me, I wanted to do the same thing to play Discworld again...)


----------



## MrSasquatch (Jul 18, 2006)

Intel.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, if it's not a native OS X application you won't be able to run it on an Intel Mac (even with Rosetta).  You'll need to run an emulator like SheepShaver or Q in order to run OS 9 so that you can run the game.  Either way, the result might not be the best since you're emulating a PowerPC Mac running OS 9.  However, considering the speed of the Intel Core Duo CPUs, the performance hit might not be that bad, especially for an old game like WC2.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 27, 2006)

Using Boot Camp to boot Windows is probably your best bet.

Doug


----------

